# Accurip for Epson L1300



## ansur (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello as I can operate accuript to Epson L1300? I was not on the list

(sorry my english i used google translate)


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I was just checking the list on my copy of AccuRip and your L1300 is NOT listed. 
So, I'd say it won't work. 
Sorry.
I see now that they have a new version, AccuRip Black Pearl.....I don't know if this one would work for you.


----------



## ansur (Aug 5, 2015)

you know another software?


----------



## ansur (Aug 5, 2015)

how can print 100% black?


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

If you use CorelDraw, SimpleSeps (and SimpleSepsRaster) has a RIP with all black feature.


----------



## cyril david (Sep 14, 2015)

check accurip black pearl. It has support for epson L1300


----------



## RAYODTG (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm also looking for a RIP to my Epson L1300 DIY DTG project
what's the difference between AccuRIP Black Pearl into the older version? 
I did some research but no luck to find other Rip software that supports L1300.


----------

